# Tokico hp vs kyb gr-2 (B14)



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I would love my car lower but with all the negatives against lowering the B14 chassis I am scared. I really don't have alot of money, and anything a save goes towards, bills and loans. I just can't meet the cost for a tein basic or hyperco/agx setup. 

I decided since I really love hanlding and I need to improve it I am going to use a rear sway bar from Suspension Techniques. I read that the shocks need to be upgraded to match, so I was thinknig either b13 front and b14 rear tokico hp or b13 front and b14 rear kyb gr-2. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> I would love my car lower but with all the negatives against lowering the B14 chassis I am scared. I really don't have alot of money, and anything a save goes towards, bills and loans. I just can't meet the cost for a tein basic or hyperco/agx setup.
> 
> I decided since I really love hanlding and I need to improve it I am going to use a rear sway bar from Suspension Techniques. I read that the shocks need to be upgraded to match, so I was thinknig either b13 front and b14 rear tokico hp or b13 front and b14 rear kyb gr-2.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Tokico HPs are god awful on the B14. Avoid them if you can.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, I figured as much, I just wanted someone else to say it. Based on reviews I've seen of comparisons, all I keep reading is how they burst and spill oil every where when you hit a hard bump.

Thanks for the confirmation Reverm :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the cheapest way you will be able to lower your car safely will be with k-sport coilovers or the like. lowering more than 1inch with ANY TYPE of coil spring set up will be no good.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

gr2's are direct oem replacements, if they are used to lower a car, they will blow easiely


----------

